# My labels for Prokule artisanal wines :)



## BIGJEFF (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a little something my wife worke on...it still needs some fine tuning but it mstely what it's gonna look like 

Bluberry:






Skeeter Pee:





Orange:





Comments and suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## 21234rick (Oct 2, 2010)

I think they look great!


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 2, 2010)

21234rick said:


> I think they look great!




I agree. Very nice.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 2, 2010)

thx guys


----------



## Wade E (Oct 2, 2010)

I love them also. wouldnt change a thing!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 3, 2010)

My wife tweacked the lettering a bit, wich one do you guys prefer???


----------



## rodo (Oct 3, 2010)

Your wife does amazing work . Both look great, perhaps the second one is slightly better.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2010)

Agree, second ones are even better!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 3, 2010)

rodo said:


> Your wife does amazing work . Both look great, perhaps the second one is slightly better.



Thanks on her behalf!
I'll let her know!


----------



## Zoogie (Oct 4, 2010)

*Labels*

Awesome labels I like the second one better also


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Your wife is awesome, awww I mean her labels are! I like the seond a bit more but I would be proud to have either on my bottles.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 5, 2010)

They look fantastic! Very professional. I also think that the lettering your wife did is much nicer. 

Care to invent a label for me????


----------

